

Nexus 7 – First Impressions by a Long-Time iOS User - chmars
http://tech.kateva.org/2012/08/nexus-7-first-impressions.html

======
calciphus
Actually a fairly even-handed take. I think some of the confusion is due to
not understanding Android, but overall a pretty good if surface-level review.

[edit: typo]

